# Wild Blackberriy's



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We just got a bucket of berry's from our back acre. Will pick some more if we don't get rained our again tomorrow.

They are good too nice and sweet.

We also have pokesalad here but not much since the vines took over the area they were growing in.

Nothing prettier than a sweating Elvis singing this song about the south's wild greens.


----------

